# Cubers in Taipei!



## Seanliu (Aug 22, 2014)

I was just wondering, if there was any cubers in Taipei, preferably in ChungShan 中山區 or DaAn 大安區? Please reply if you are one, and if we can meet up, or can contact in some way, or just whatever! Thanks for reading!


--Sean

Invite me to the Jade club please!
Email- [email protected]


----------

